# Used Blower shopping



## Doorfx (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi guys,
I’m on my way to go look at a used BR600 STIHL back pack blower. Any tips on what to watch out for ?
Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 26, 2020)

Doorfx said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m on my way to go look at a used BR600 STIHL back pack blower. Any tips on what to watch out for ?
> Thanks


It should start in a few pulls run well and idle ,that's all I can tell you mine never broke. Check the carb area for leaks and look at the anti vibe mounts.


----------



## Doorfx (Dec 27, 2020)

Fires up first pull and runs like a top. Missing the knob for the choke but I will replace that.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 27, 2020)

What did you pay for it? Looks clean!


----------



## Doorfx (Dec 27, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> What did you pay for it? Looks clean!



I’m in Canada so our pricing is quite a bit higher. I got it for $350 Canadian. I’ve been on the lookout for a couple months and anything under $500 gets snapped up pretty fast. I’m happy with the price. Even on sale they are north of $700 after freight, PDI and tax.


----------

